# Catahoula Leopard Dog



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

http://breederinfocenter.com/index.php?a_id=20020217113115

Check these guys out.

http://www.catahoulaleopard.com/homepg.htm


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

I love these dogs but I would probably never get one cause the ones I have seen are pretty aggressive.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Two of my brothers bought a couple of them while we were hanging out in Florida last week.One of the dogs was a replacement for a Catahoula that was wounded and later died at the hands of a wild boar in Florida.They definitely have a lot of energy and need to keep busy.Not a city dog that's for sure.


----------

